# Vlade Divac's Tattoo!



## fir3fox

Man! What an awesome game last night! Everytime the Kings needed to silence the crowd they'd hit a huge shot! Anyway, would anyone have any pictures or know of a website that has a picture of Vlade's tattoo?

Thanks!


----------



## TheRifleman

*Man! What an awesome game last night! Everytime the Kings needed to silence the crowd they'd hit a huge shot! Anyway, would anyone have any pictures or know of a website that has a picture of Vlade's tattoo? 
*
LOL! I don't know about the tattoo - but maybe someone will come along who does. 

It was another great game tonight! Hopefully, we'll see the Celtics beat the nets and that also will become a series. I really like it when the conference finals are exciting and not over in 4 as they have been in some past years.


----------



## Vinsanity

Vlades gay


----------



## fir3fox

*Vlade's Gay?*

Vlade's Gay?  No way dude! He's got more heart than "Vinsanity". Vince is a gutless stat whore that quit on his team at the end of the season. Vince could learn something about desire and heart from watching Vlade play.


----------



## 888

whats the meaning of vlade's tattoo on his arm ??


----------



## digital jello

Where's Hedo--He do!!! on this one? Damn Hedo, you're slackin'. You're usually all over these threads with pics, links, whatever.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Where's Hedo--He do!!! on this one? Damn Hedo, you're slackin'. You're usually all over these threads with pics, links, whatever.












Not sure what the tattoo means


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> Vlades gay


http://www.sacbee.com/content/lifestyle/story/6751441p-7702400c.html 










Vlade is not gay.


----------



## 621710

Vlade isn't gay. He could be a gay actor in a movie because he's so good at acting. Hey, I don't like Vlade, but to say he's gay is goin a little too far.


----------



## Ben1

Da tattoo looks pretty cool, a panther ?? anyone with info bout it ?


----------



## guilherme.rcf

> Originally posted by <b>621710</b>!
> Vlade isn't gay. He could be a gay actor in a movie because he's so good at acting. Hey, I don't like Vlade, but to say he's gay is goin a little too far.


Sometimes you have to act to get what you want, its a smartness. by the way, he is one of my favorites players


----------

